# Letting algae cover the back of the tank...?



## jordan.m (Dec 9, 2006)

I read in a book that it can be somewhat beneficial for the fish to let algae cover the back of the tank and even the sides (basically any sides that aren't used for viewing).

I was wondering what you guys thought of this, and whether or not any of you do it?

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes that's correct. Algae of course is a plant and by allowing it to grow freely on whatever surfaces you don't mind it on is in fact beneficial to your fish. Some fish, Mbuna for the most part eat algae as part of their regular nature and if I recall correctly they live off of it entirely in nature. Some livebearers, of course any algae eaters, many shrimp, many other fish all love algae to snack on. 

Keep in mind though that if you already have live plants in the tank and you have algae then there's an imbalance somewhere, light, nutrients, CO2, these are the three things plants need and if one of them is out of whack then you'll have an algae explosion. Once algae takes hold in a tank the plants have to fight it for nutrients. So, even if you have a few live plants in the tank already it's probably best to not even worry growing algae. 

Oh, and even if you do grow some algae you're not going to see any huge difference in the tank's overall health. It's just that it doesn't hurt to have it unless you have plants that is.


----------



## jordan.m (Dec 9, 2006)

OK, well I only have three little guppies in a ten gallon tank, as well as three plants. I've heard that algae won;t be much of a problem fo me, but we'll see. 

Thanks for the input, Hybrid.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well before you get to growing your algae, you need to decide what kind of algae is growing. While most algae aren't bad, they can be a sign of imbalance (and usually are). Some "algae" arent good at all.


----------

